# Good Sesame Chicken?



## school_nurse (Feb 16, 2004)

Hello all,
I have been longing for a great Sesame chicken recipe that does not require a wok. Can anyone help me?
I have watched people make it before, and I think there is a lot of sugar involved.  I am also trying to find a more healthy recipe.  
If you have any good tips please help me.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi school nurse,

I found this recipe at applesforhealth.com - 

Quick Sesame Chicken 

Ingredients:  
1 (8-ounce) can unsweetened pinapple slices, undrained  
1 tbls sesame seeds, toasted  
3 tsp honey  
1/4 tsp rubbed sage  
4 (6-ounce) skinned chiken breast halves  
vegetable cooking spray   

Instructions:  
1.Drain pinapple, reserving 3 tbls juice. Set pinapple aside. Combine reserved pinapple juice, sesame seeds, honey and sage in a small bowl; stir well.  

2.Place chicken, skinned side down on rack of a broiler pan that has been coated with cooking spray. Brush chicken with honey mixture. Broil 8 inches from heat 25 minutes, basting often with honey mixture. Turn chicken; broil an additional 15 minutes or until tender.  

3.Baste reserved pinapple slices with honey mixture, and broil 5 minutes, turning once. Transfer chicken to a serving platter. Cut pinapple slices in half, and arrange on each chicken breast half.   

Quantity:    
Makes 4 servings


----------



## school_nurse (Feb 20, 2004)

*substitute for pineapple*

Well, thank you very much!  
I really appreciate your help. I love this internet. Now, cooking has a whole new meaning in the kitchen.  
unfortunately, my fiance just won't eat fruit do you have any suggestions for a substitute for the pineapple as a sweetener? :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2004)

I love this internet thing too!!!  

If the recipe has the pineapple in it can he just not eat the pineapple or will he not eat the whole dish?  If it's the whole dish he won't eat I would just increase the amount of honey by a couple tablespoons.  Could you put in just the pineapple juice since it calls for it to be undrained?

Is it that he won't eat fruit because he truly doesn't like it or is it like so many other people I know, he truly has  a fear of trying things unfamiliar.  I went to lunch one day with a bunch of people and one guy had never had Chinese food - he decided to try it and one of two things was going to happen when he scooped some up on his fork - he was either going to pass out as he turned very white, or he was going to cry due to the "fear factor".  Once he tried it he absolutely loved it and began trying everything he "thought" he didn't like.

Let me know how you make it and if he liked it.


----------

